# Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008



## PCGH_Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Hier bitte alle eure Wünsche zur Ausgabe 04 posten. Aktuell sind geplant:

*Test/Aktuell:*
- Lüfter (120 mm, 80 mm)
- Server vs. Dekstop-Hardware (Xeon vs. Core, Phenom/Athlon vs. Opteron)
- Cebit-Preview

*Praxis:*
- Tuning-Guide alte Rechner
- PCGH baut... (wahrscheinlich den Heimserver-PC, da von vielen gewünscht)
- Praxis Monitore

Plus natürlich einige weitere heiße Themen, die ich aus Gründen des Konkurrenzschutzes hier noch nicht preisgeben möchte 

Edit: Die Ausgabe erscheint am 5. März 2008


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Haut ihr bei Server nur einen AM2 Opti in den Sockel oder nehmt ihr gleich die Server-Plattform ggü. der Desktop-Plattform? Denn nur letzteres macht eher Sinn, bei ersterem dürftes keine Unterschiede geben.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

PCGH_Chris,

werdet ihr die Hintergrundbeleuchtung mithilfe von OLEDs in der Monitor-Praxis anschneiden?

Bin gespannt, wie leise ihr den Heimserver-PC bekommt und wie freundlich sich die Leistungsaufnahme zeigt.

Wäre es zu verfrüht für einen Lautsprechertest? Zumindest sind bisher nicht großartig viele Neuerungen auf den Markt gehüpft, was?

Gerne würde ich mich -und einige andere wahrscheinlich auch- über einen kleinen Kopfhörer/Headset-Bericht freuen. Stellt sich auch hier die Frage, ob sich das lohnt. Der letzte große Test liegt, korrigiert mich, fast ein Jahr zurück.

Bei der Rubrik "Rechner im Eigenbau": Wie sieht das aus, wenn ihr für die drei Zusammenstellungen (Einsteiger, Aufsteiger und Profi) kurz mit einer festgelegten Auflösung eine Angabe in FPS für fünf aktuelle Spiele angebt? Ihr habt die drei Rechner so im Testlabor vorliegen?

Ist von der Geschichte (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=617173) eigentlich schon mal etwas ins Testlabor geflattert?

Gruß


----------



## Overlocked (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Intels Core 2 Quad Q9450 wäre toll, außerdem CPUs im Test... und Triple SLI und die 3870 X2!


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Hier bitte alle eure Wünsche zur Ausgabe 04 posten. Aktuell sind geplant:
> 
> *Test/Aktuell:*
> - Lüfter (120 mm, 80 mm)


Och nöö, nicht schon wieder Lüfter, sowas gabs doch letztens erst, gibts da wirklich so viele neue Quirle, so dass man die (wieder) testen müsste??


----------



## Bimek (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Da ich muss ich Stefan recht geben... Lüftertests gibts schon unendlich viele und neue Lüfter oder gar Technik gibts nicht wirklich.

Der Home-"Server" ist allerdings TOP


----------



## Henner (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Den letzten Lüftertest hatten wir in Ausgabe 02/2007 - das ist mehr als ein Jahr her... Es geht um reine Lüfter, nicht um komplette CPU-Kühler.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Haut ihr bei Server nur einen AM2 Opti in den Sockel oder nehmt ihr gleich die Server-Plattform ggü. der Desktop-Plattform? Denn nur letzteres macht eher Sinn, bei ersterem dürftes keine Unterschiede geben.



Genau - daher Letzteres


----------



## PCGH_Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> PCGH_Chris,
> 
> werdet ihr die Hintergrundbeleuchtung mithilfe von OLEDs in der Monitor-Praxis anschneiden?



Ja, ich gebs an Lars weiter



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> [...]Wäre es zu verfrüht für einen Lautsprechertest? Zumindest sind bisher nicht großartig viele Neuerungen auf den Markt gehüpft, was?
> 
> Gerne würde ich mich -und einige andere wahrscheinlich auch- über einen kleinen Kopfhörer/Headset-Bericht freuen. Stellt sich auch hier die Frage, ob sich das lohnt. Der letzte große Test liegt, korrigiert mich, fast ein Jahr zurück.



Headsets dsind für die 04 geplant, Lautsprecher für die 05



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Bei der Rubrik "Rechner im Eigenbau": Wie sieht das aus, wenn ihr für die drei Zusammenstellungen (Einsteiger, Aufsteiger und Profi) kurz mit einer festgelegten Auflösung eine Angabe in FPS für fünf aktuelle Spiele angebt? Ihr habt die drei Rechner so im Testlabor vorliegen?



Das ist halt ziemlich aufwendig, denn es sind ja sechs Ausführungen (AMD und Intel) mit je 5 Spielen. Ich sehe zu, was sich machen lässt...



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ist von der Geschichte (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=617173) eigentlich schon mal etwas ins Testlabor geflattert?
> 
> Gruß



Noch nicht, leider. Wir bleiben aber am Ball.

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## PCGH_Chris (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och nöö, nicht schon wieder Lüfter, sowas gabs doch letztens erst, gibts da wirklich so viele neue Quirle, so dass man die (wieder) testen müsste??



Wie Henner sagte - es soll um (Gehäuse-)lüfter gehen, die natürlich auch als CPU-Lüfter genutzt werden können. Immer noch unspannend?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Wie Henner sagte - es soll um (Gehäuse-)lüfter gehen, die natürlich auch als CPU-Lüfter genutzt werden können. Immer noch unspannend?


Ja, ziemlich...
Lüftertests wirken irgendwie a bisserl wie Lückenfüller...

Zumal in diesem Falle 'die Community' als 'Testobjekt' ausreichend ist, das größte Problem ist, das ihr das wichtigste schlecht in einem printed mag 'abbilden' könnt -> das Laufgeräusch des Lüfters bzw der Lager des Lüfters.

Das klackern der Intel Box Quirle kennen wohl viele


----------



## Henner (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Lüftertests sind keineswegs Lückenfüller, sondern von Zeit zu Zeit nötig. Man braucht Lüfter schließlich überall im PC, ob bei der Gehäuselüftung, auf dem CPU-Kühler, am Radiator oder (mit ein wenig Bastelei) auf der Grafikkarte, gar im Netzteil. Es ist schwierig, nur aus den Herstellerangaben den optimalen Lüfter zu finden, der sowohl leise als auch kräftig ist. Community-Empfehlungen sind natürlich hilfreich, aber gelegentlich müssen wir auch alle "Klassiker" sowie die Neuerscheinungen direkt gegeneinander antreten lassen - diese Möglichkeit hat in der Regel kaum jemand. Und dafür sind wir da 
Wir werden versuchen, das Laufgeräusch aufzunehmen und das Ergebnis auf die DVD zu packen, wie wir es beim letzten Mal auch getan haben.


----------



## Marbus16 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Genau - daher Letzteres



Dann werd ich mir wohl die 04 mal "antun".


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Lüftertests sind keineswegs Lückenfüller, sondern von Zeit zu Zeit nötig. Man braucht Lüfter schließlich überall im PC, ob bei der Gehäuselüftung, auf dem CPU-Kühler, am Radiator oder (mit ein wenig Bastelei) auf der Grafikkarte, gar im Netzteil. Es ist schwierig, nur aus den Herstellerangaben den optimalen Lüfter zu finden, der sowohl leise als auch kräftig ist. Community-Empfehlungen sind natürlich hilfreich, aber gelegentlich müssen wir auch alle "Klassiker" sowie die Neuerscheinungen direkt gegeneinander antreten lassen - diese Möglichkeit hat in der Regel kaum jemand. Und dafür sind wir da
> Wir werden versuchen, das Laufgeräusch aufzunehmen und das Ergebnis auf die DVD zu packen, wie wir es beim letzten Mal auch getan haben.



ich finde Lüftertests sehr gut


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> *Test/Aktuell:*
> 
> - Server vs. Dekstop-Hardware (Xeon vs. Core, Phenom/Athlon vs. Opteron)



Könnt ihr in die Server Hardware auch Workstation Garfikkarten einbauen? Das würde mich jetzt wirklich interessieren, wie groß das der Leistungsunterschied vorallendingen in OpenGL ist.

MFG

Edit: den Stromverbrauch von Server-und Desktophardware zu vergleichen wäre auch toll.


----------



## Wassercpu (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Ich will unbedingt Lüfter tests...Aber bitte alle Interesanten und nicht irgendwelch nonames...Die hier sind Pflicht:
1. Skythe
2.Noctua
3.Silentx 
4.Noisblocker (die Teuren)
5.Nano FX
6.Aerocool
7.Yatloon

Und keine ausreden ich will nur die besten...

Ausserdem fänd ich nen Sli crossfire Gamekompatibilität super spannend, angesichts der 
neuen Tri-Sli möglichkeiten...

Und einen Ratgeber welche Hardware strategie mann im Moment fahren sollte...
Boards X48 oder 790i abwarten? Auf die 9800 gx2 warten oder besser ne Ultra oder 3870 x2? Ram wann wird eigentlich DDR3 wirklich sinnvoll,soll mann noch auf ddr2 Boards setzen oder warten bis ddr3 billiger wird?

Welche 24 Zöller sind wirklich spieletauglich und von guter Qualität?

Was gibts neues von Hybrid Sli oder Hybrid Crossfire? Wann kommen die techniken mit denn mann eine 8800 Ultra abschalten kann und nur noch ne onboard graka im 2d läuft

Ein Luxusgehäuse test mit den teuersten von Sliverstone, Li Lain, Coolermaster, Thermaltake... wie siehts mit dem verbau von Waküs aus?

Ich hätte nochmehr themen...Aber das müsste für eine ausgabe erstmal reichen....


----------



## FeuRenard (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

ich fänd mal n Overclocking-Guide für die Yorkfields (und von mir aus auch Wolfdales) spannend. Vor allem für den q9450 (oder halt dem qx9650 mit 8er Multi), da halt der Multi niedrig ist. Vor allem ist noch unklar (bei den meisten) welche Spannungen 24/7-tauglich sind


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

eine HD3870 mit *Single Slot* Kühlung.


----------



## y33H@ (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Die Lüfter bitte aber auch bei 5v vermessen, 7v sind mir oft noch zu laut, zudem mal die Anlaufspannung.

cYa


----------



## Henner (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



Wassercpu schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt Lüfter tests...Aber bitte alle Interesanten und nicht irgendwelch nonames...Die hier sind Pflicht:
> 1. Skythe
> 2.Noctua
> 3.Silentx
> ...


Keine Sorge - die sind allesamt dabei!


----------



## Henner (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Die Lüfter bitte aber auch bei 5v vermessen, 7v sind mir oft noch zu laut, zudem mal die Anlaufspannung.


Messungen bei 5 Volt gibt's auf jeden Fall.


----------



## No_Limit (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Interessant wären sicher auch mal 140mm Lüfter  von denen hab ich noch keinen test gesehen  gibt ja CPU-Kühler die einen solchen verwenden können(IFX-14), aber auch für Gehäuse. Ich weiß auch das die Auswahl an 140mm Lüftern relativ gering ist im Vergleich zu 120mm aber genau deswegen wäre es ja so interessant zu wissen welche gut sind und welche nicht.

möchte noch nen kleinen Hinweiß geben in Ausgabe 12/2007 wurden CPU-Kühler getestet, ich warte immer noch auf das Testergebnis des IFX-14 mit min. einem 140mm Lüfter.

mfg No_Limit


----------



## Henner (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Leider sind nur zwei 140-mm-Lüfter verfügbar (abgesehen von einigen sehr seltenen Modellen), daher warten wir mit einer Übersicht noch.


----------



## Wassercpu (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Schonmal gut das die Lüfter alle dabei sind ..

Könntet ihr intel und Nvidia /Amdati noch mal auf die onboard 2D und 3d Slotkarte(Sli) lösung ansprechen wie weit die da so alle sind und wie genau das nun funktioniert?
Viele leute haben auch die Hybrid sli Umfrage falschverstanden ...wusten nicht das damit auch stromspartechnik gemeint ist.......


----------



## kmf (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

DDR3 Ram - Review der verschiedenen Gruppen (14400,12800 u. 10666) anhand einer handvoll Markenhersteller, OC-Potential und P/L-Empfehlung.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*



kmf schrieb:


> DDR3 Ram - Review der verschiedenen Gruppen (14400,12800 u. 10666) anhand einer handvoll Markenhersteller, OC-Potential und P/L-Empfehlung.



kommt


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Hm, wie wärs mit 'nem kleinen Morrowind/Oblivion Tuning guide, aber mehr Richtung: 'so hol ich das letzte aus dem Spiel raus' (im SInne der Bildqualität)


----------



## PCGH_Chris (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Ich hab das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=10911
schon notiert 
Das sollten wir am besten zusammenpacken...


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Nunja, das eine sind ja nur ein paar Dateien, das andere wäre ein Artikel (ev. Extende/Premium wert, dann könntet ihr ev. gar Morrowind/Oblivion Retail auf die DVD packen, theoretisch)...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Da gabs mal ein Sonderheft von PC Action, das lief IMHO nicht sooo prall...


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Naja, dem kann man ja abhelfen, in dem man mal ein paar Artikel bringt, in denen gezeigt wird, wie toll richtige RPGs doch sein können, das sie viel besser (spannender) als FPS sind und das das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (EGT -> Estimated Game Time ) im SP um einiges höher ist.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 04/2008*

Naja, nachdem (find ich zumindest) AMD interessant geworden ist was TripleCores anbelangt, etc, dachte ich, es wäre mal angebrahct einen Mainboard-Test für den Sockel AM2+ zu machen.
Was mich noch interessieren würde ist, ab wann ein Kühler zu schwer wird, um noch "getragen" werden zu können. (Backplate hin, Backplate her).

hier beziehe ich mich auf den Scythe Orochi, der soweit ich weis, alles andere in den schatten stellt um 200-300g.


----------

